# courir la galipotte



## aarbalète

Bonjour,
Je cherche une expression plus internationale qui serait l'équivalent de "courir la galipotte" en français québécois (= avoir de nombreuses aventures amoureuses ou sexuelles).
Merci!


----------



## tilt

En français de France, on dira plutôt _courir la gueuse_, qui signifie _fréquenter des prostituées_ d'après le TLFi, mais que j'ai toujours entendu dans le sens que tu évoques, autour de moi. Ceci dit, ce n'est pas très international non plus !

On peut aussi dire _être un don juan_, mais on change alors de registre.
_Être un chaud lapin_, peut-être ?

Je me rends compte que toutes ces suggestions ne sont appliquées qu'aux hommes, en pratique. Est-ce la même chose pour ton expression ? On dirait qu'en France, une femme qui _court la galipote _est, hélas, désignée de façon bien moins indulgente.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut amelia002,

Merci pour cette expression ! 
Il me viendrait « courir le guilledou ».


----------



## 314ns

Les hommes sont des coureurs de jupons et les femmes des croqueuses d'hommes.


----------



## Lezert

Il y a aussi  dans le même registre que  la suggestion de Karine: "courir la prétentaine"


----------



## tilt

Lezert said:


> Il y a aussi  dans le même registre que  la suggestion de Karine: "courir la prétentaine"


Dans le registre désuet, oui ! 
Je crois n'avoir jamais entendu ni l'une, ni l'autre.


----------



## Lezert

tilt said:


> Dans le registre désuet, oui !


C'est ce que je voulais dire...
Dans un autre registre, beaucoup moins désuet, mais très familier, il y a "avoir le feu au cul"


----------



## Lezert

Et aussi, plus classique : 
"être volage"
Et encore, imagé: "papillonner", "butiner" (mais il faut du contexte).

Et pour s'amuser, je proposerais ( création du moment  , est-ce que ça fonctionnerait au Québec?): "avoir sa carte d'infidélité"


----------



## Corsicum

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut amelia002,
> 
> Merci pour cette expression !
> Il me viendrait « courir le guilledou ».


*Délicieux le guilledou, mais attention ... : *_« On ne court pas le guilledou quand on a femme à la maison »_
_Certains on souvent l’esprit au dessous de la ceinture, d’autres la cuisse légère_.


----------



## aarbalète

"Courir la galipotte" s'applique aux hommes comme aux femmes ici au Québec, et c'est plutôt gentil.

J'aime bien "avoir sa carte d'infidélité" ; oui Lezert, on comprend tout de suite au Québec aussi!

Par contre "avoir le feu au cul", ça veut dire être très colère par chez nous...

Merci à tous pour vos suggestions, je retiendrai "butiner", dans le contexte qui m'intéresse.


----------



## Lezert

amelia002 said:


> Par contre "avoir le feu au cul", ça veut dire être très colère par chez nous...



ça alors  ... Merci Amelia, je me coucherai moins bête ce soir...


----------



## Lezert

Au fait,  y a-t-il  quelque chose de commun entre "courir la galipotte" et (je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'y ai pas pensé plus tôt) "faire des galipettes" , qui est du même registre?


----------



## tilt

Lezert said:


> Au fait,  y a-t-il  quelque chose de commun entre "courir la galipotte" et (je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'y ai pas pensé plus tôt) "faire des galipettes" , qui est du même registre?


Le TLFi, qui n'y met qu'un seul _t_, estime que c'est probable.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Antidote y met un seul t également.  De même que cette page (qui m'a semblé intéressante) :
http://magene.chez-alice.fr/quebecois.html 
(Similitudes entre le québécois et le normand. Voir l'entrée : la galipote et le loup-garou)

Lezert : j'aime bien aussi « avoir sa carte d'infidélité ».  

Quand à « avoir le feu au cul (ou au derrière) », je remarque qu'Amalia a déjà donné le sens québécois... 
Par contre, je croyais que dans l'Hexagone cela signifiait « être très pressé/marcher très vite. » 

Note : 
Cela n'a rien de scientifique, mais intuitivement - et par association féminin/masculin - je dirais que les femmes « butinent » (abeille)  et que les hommmes « papillonnent/sont volages » (papillon/oiseau).


----------



## Mauricet

Nicomon said:


> Quand à « avoir le feu au cul (ou au derrière) », je remarque qu'Amalia a déjà donné le sens québécois...
> Par contre, je croyais que dans l'Hexagone cela signifiait « être très pressé/marcher très vite. »


Exact, ça signifie l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## tilt

Mauricet said:


> Exact, ça signifie l'un ou l'autre.


Euh... Si tu dis à une personne pressée qu'elle a le feu [au cul / aux fesses], je doute qu'elle le prenne bien ! 
L'expression a eu ce sens à une époque (c'est d'ailleurs le seul mentionné par le TLFi), mais de nos jour, bien peu nombreux sont ceux qui n'y verraient pas une allusion sexuelle, à mon avis.



Lezert said:


> Et pour s'amuser, je proposerais ( création du moment  , est-ce que ça fonctionnerait au Québec?): "avoir sa carte d'infidélité"


Je trouve l'expression très amusante moi aussi, mais je ne la dirais pas équivalente à _courir la galipotte_.
On peut en effet la courir sans tromper personne, si l'on est célibataire, ou à l'inverse, tromper sans pour autant sauter sur tout ce qui bouge.


----------



## 314ns

tilt said:


> Euh... Si tu dis à une personne pressée qu'elle a le feu [au cul / aux fesses], je doute qu'elle le prenne bien !
> L'expression a eu ce sens à une époque (c'est d'ailleurs le seul mentionné par le TLFi), mais de nos jours, bien peu nombreux sont ceux qui n'y verraient pas une allusion sexuelle, à mon avis.



C'est toujours courant dans ce sens chez moi (en Bourgogne), sans aucune allusion sexuelle. Mais bien sur, c'est familier comme emploi.

"T'es pressé ? T'as le feu aux fesses ?"


----------



## Lezert

314ns said:


> C'est toujours courant dans ce sens chez moi (en Bourgogne), sans aucune allusion sexuelle. Mais bien sur, c'est familier comme emploi



Cette expression a aussi ce sens là chez moi.
Seul le contexte permet de savoir ce qu'il en est.


----------



## tilt

Je dois avoir l'esprit mal tourné, alors !


----------

